# شريط بشاير فرح - ترانيم شرقية - فريق الحياة الأفضل - استماع مباشر



## جورج كرسبو (6 فبراير 2006)

*اسمع صراخى* 

http://www.arabaudio.com/hymns/better_life/special/or2/bt_or201.ram 

*المسيح قام* 


http://www.arabaudio.com/hymns/better_life/special/or2/bt_or202.ram 


*احبك لانك احببت* 


http://www.arabaudio.com/hymns/better_life/special/or2/bt_or203.ram 


*لا لن ارى يوما* 


http://www.arabaudio.com/hymns/better_life/special/or2/bt_or204.ram 


*ليك مكان* 


http://www.arabaudio.com/hymns/better_life/special/or2/bt_or205.ram 


*يا خالق الاكوان* 


http://www.arabaudio.com/hymns/better_life/special/or2/bt_or206.ram 


*انا محتاج لمسة روحك* 

http://www.arabaudio.com/hymns/better_life/special/or2/bt_or207.ram 


*بحبك انا مريض* 


http://www.arabaudio.com/hymns/better_life/special/or2/bt_or208.ram 


*لما اقعد معاك* 


http://www.arabaudio.com/hymns/better_life/special/or2/bt_or209.ram 

*انشد نشيد الحرية* 


http://www.arabaudio.com/hymns/better_life/special/or2/bt_or2010.ram 

*انا بطلب مجدك* 

http://www.arabaudio.com/hymns/better_life/special/or2/bt_or2011.ram 

*من الاف السنين* 


http://www.arabaudio.com/hymns/better_life/special/or2/bt_or2012.ram 

*المركب* 


http://www.arabaudio.com/hymns/better_life/special/or2/bt_or2013.ram
_________________


----------



## My Rock (6 فبراير 2006)

مجموعة حلوة يا جورج, انا بأسمع انا محتاج لمسة روحك الان


سلام و نعمة


----------



## Coptic Man (6 فبراير 2006)

*الشريط ده انا مش بحبه 

انا بموووووووووووووووت فيه 

ميرسي يا جورج واتمني من كل اخوتي تسمعه وتستفيد من ترانيمه الروحية اللي بجد بتلمس القلب*


----------



## جورج كرسبو (31 مارس 2006)

شكرا يازعيم على مرورك

شكرا ياهوت على مرورك


----------



## rohea (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ياستاذنا الكبير ربنا يعوض تعبك وكل سنة وانت طيب وجميع أصدقائى طيبين


----------



## kalimooo (18 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أبريل 2009)

ميررررسى على الشريط 

  ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (30 أبريل 2009)

الشريط ..حلو ....كثير ....ميرسي جورج


----------

